# RUSSIA - FIFA Confederations Cup 2017



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

> The 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup will be the 10th FIFA Confederations Cup, a quadrennial international men's football tournament organised by FIFA. It will be held in Russia, from 17 June to 2 July 2017, as a prelude to the 2018 FIFA World Cup.
> 
> Russia was announced as the host on 2 December 2010 after the country was awarded the hosting rights of the 2018 FIFA World Cup. The matches will be played in four different stadiums across four cities: Saint Petersburg, Moscow, Kazan, and Sochi. It will be the first time Russia hosts the tournament, and the third time the Confederations Cup is held in the European continent. As hosts, the Russia national football team qualified automatically for the tournament; they will be joined by the six winners of the FIFA confederation championships and the 2014 FIFA World Cup champions, Germany.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_FIFA_Confederations_Cup

Teams qualified for this edition:








Russia (2018 World Cup hots);








Germany (2014 FIFA World Cup winners);








Chile (Copa América 2015 winners);








Portugal (UEFA Euro 2016 winners);








Mexico (2015 CONCACAF Cup winners)








Australia (AFC Asian Cup 2015 winners);








New Zealand (2016 OFC Nations Cup winners);








Cameroon (2017 Africa Cup of Nations winners).


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Today, November 26, 2016, at Kazan's Tennis Academy was held a draw of groups stage:




























https://twitter.com/FIFAcom


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Host venues: 

*Krestovsky Stadium, St. Petersburg*


http://zaburdaev.ru/photo/


https://vk.com/fifaworldcup
______________________________________________________________________________

*Otkritie Arena, Moscow*





https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru
______________________________________________________________________________

*Kazan Arena, Kazan*





https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru
______________________________________________________________________________

*Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi*




http://rsport.ru/football/20161006/1110406956.html


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

FIFA Confederations Cup Russia 2017 - Official Draw Ceremony

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTeZ-7yKWMA

The event starts at 4:06


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Match schedule:

*Group A*

*Match 1* .... June 17, 2017 (18:00) ..................*Russia*







-







*New Zealand* ........ Krestovsky Stadium, St. Petersburg
*Match 2* .... June 18, 2017 (18:00) .............. *Portugal*







-







*Mexico* ..................Kazan Arena, Kazan
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Match 5* .... June 21, 2017 (18:00) ..................*Russia*







-







*Portugal* ................Otkritie Arena, Moscow
*Match 6* .... June 21, 2017 (21:00) ................ *Mexico*







-







*New Zealand* ..........Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Match 9* .... June 24, 2017 (18:00) ................ *Mexico*







-







*Russia* ...................Kazan Arena, Kazan
*Match 10* .. June 24, 2017 (18:00) ....... *New Zealand*







-







*Portugal*................ Krestovsky Stadium, St. Petersburg

*Group B*

*Match 3* ....June 18, 2017 (21:00) .............*Cameroon*







-







*Chile* .................... Otkritie Arena, Moscow
*Match 4* ....June 19, 2017 (18:00) ...............*Australia*







-







*Germany* .............. Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Match 7* ....June 22, 2017 (18:00) .............*Cameroon*







-







*Australia* .............. Krestovsky Stadium, St. Petersburg
*Match 8* ....June 22, 2017 (21:00) ...............*Germany*







-







*Chile* .................... Kazan Arena, Kazan
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Match 11* ..June 25, 2017 (18:00) ...............*Germany*







-







*Cameroon* ............ Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi
*Match 12* ..June 25, 2017 (18:00) .................... *Chile*







-







*Australia* .............. Otkritie Arena, Moscow


*Semi-finals*

*Match 13* . June 28, 2017 (21:00) ......... *Winner Group A* - *Runner-up Group B* ......Kazan Arena, Kazan
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Match 14* . June 29, 2017 (21:00) ......... *Winner Group B* - *Runner-up Group A* ......Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi


*Third place play-off*

*Match 15* . July 2, 2017 (15:00) ............ *Loser Match 13* - *Loser Match 14* ............Otkritie Arena, Moscow


*Final*

*Match 16* . July 2, 2017 (21:00) .......... *Winner Match 13* - *Winner Match 14* .........Krestovsky Stadium, St. Petersburg


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*FIFA Confederations Cup Russia 2017 - Official Draw Ceremony*

Five-time Russian Premier League winner Sergei Semak and two-time Olympic gold medallist Yelena Isinbaeva will be on hand to help with the Official Draw for the FIFA Confederations Cup on 26 November 2016 in Kazan. The two Russian sporting icons will support FIFA’s Deputy Secretary General for Football, Zvonimir Boban, and Chief Officer for Competitions and Events, Colin Smith, who will conduct the proceedings that will define the road to the coveted title of the “Tournament of Champions”, taking place from 17 June to 2 July 2017 in Russia.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTeZ-7yKWMA


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*FIFA/LOC Host City Tour*

As part of the activities surrounding the Draw for the *FIFA Confederations Cup*, each of the four host cities had displays promoting their cities and stadiums. For the Draw’s hosts, Kazan, these activities included a *tour of the Kazan Arena by FIFA President, Gianni Infantino*, and a number of other dignitaries.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RZGY6aVTqs


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

So far about 1/4 of all tickets for CC have been sold (131 000/600 000) - good result according to FIFA speakers. Chileans come second after Russians in terms of applications - about 5000 people so far. Yesterday second stage of application for tickets ended with two more lieng ahead. Huge amounts of sales are expected on the last stage launching on April 19th when offline ticket shops will open in Russian cities.

Some examples of CC promotion in Russia:

Airports










Metro trains










Billboards










Street installations


----------



## alexkrass (Jan 12, 2017)

Good stadiums in the Russian proposal.


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

Yesterday all 4 cities hosting CC 2017 started distributing FAN IDs. These documents are needed for WC 2018 and CC 2017 to visit matches (apart from tickets), use free public and inter-city transport and enter Russia visa-free.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Cameroon defeated Egypt 2 - 1, won their 5th african title and became the 8th and last team qualified for the 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup.

Click to enlarge:







http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/match-reports/egypt-1-2-cameroon-indomitable-9763648
https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Fan IDs? Can anybody say big brother? The hell does FIFA and the Russian Federation need driver licences to be fans?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

What info do these "Fan IDs" need?!


----------



## TGrave (Mar 27, 2009)

BlazerBlaze said:


> Fan IDs? Can anybody say big brother? The hell does FIFA and the Russian Federation need driver licences to be fans?


Let me tell you what I (as a citizen of the Russian Federation) need to do to get a visa to visit, say, most of the European countries for a vacation:

1. My passport.
2. A filled questionnaire with 2 photos.
3. Booked hotels (or others places to stay) for the whole planned trip.
4. All necessary tickets, including return tickets, already paid.
5. Confirmation that I have necessary funds (from the bank).
6. A paper from my workplace that proves that I'm working and that says the size of my salary.
7. A travel plan or a tourist voucher and all the necessary confirmations for your movements during the planned trip: bus tickets, rental car booking, etc.
8. Insurance.
9. Payment for the visa.
10. Payment for the visa center services.
11. Old passports with old visas.
12. My fingerprints taken at the visa center.
13. Some additional papers in some cases (i.e. a notarized authorization from both parents to allow other parent taking children abroad if you want visas for your children).

This quest ususally takes time to finish and costs up to 100 euros per a person (just for getting a visa, not including tickets). And that is not a big brother? Especially considering probability that my visa can be revoked if after getting it I decided to change a hotel for some reason (yes, some EU countries do this).

The Fan ID is just a replacement for a visa during the WC, and while it is probably redundant indeed (as you have your passport anyway), that's really a small price to pay. Plus it has some perks as a free transportation to the stadiums.

I can only hope to see times whan we won't need all these visas, fan IDs and so on...


----------



## TGrave (Mar 27, 2009)

hngcm said:


> What info do these "Fan IDs" need?!


1. Ticket order number (or some code if you received your tickets as a gift)
2. Nationality
3. Your passport data
4. Your name
5. Date of birth
6. Gender
7. Photo


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

If you are so afraid of Fan IDs, you can skip visiting matches and get a regular visa to Russia, lol. Also miss the opportunity to use the transport for free.

In fact CC 2017 / WC 2018 is the best time to visit Russia with minimum bureaucracy - just get a match ticket and a Fan ID and you are ready to travel.

I second TGrave, it just amazes me how europeans easily let in some shady guys from Africa and Middle East but are incredibly unwilling to mutually waive visas with Russia/Ukraine/Belarus.

Last year I went to England and I had to answer questions like "Have you ever been accused of genocide?" to get a visa. Not even kidding, it's a question from the visa form.

here, enjoy the read:





P.S.
Getting American visa is even more difficult.


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

I also checked the free inter-city trains that will be launched for CC 2017.
They will be available only for the match ticket holders and will look somewhat like this:










These trains also usually have designated restourant wagons with hot food and alcoholic beverages.

You can already book them here:
https://tickets.transport2018.com/free-train/schedule

Some of the schedules are really convenient:


You can use such a free night train instead of a hotel+plane and have a relatively comfortable sleep while travelling between the two cities. 

Other schedules youdon't really need. While many Russians travel like this because it is cheaper than planes, it is too long because of the country's distances and it's just a torture to stay on a train for 2 days. Better get a plane unless you want to stare at Russia out of a train window for 60 hours.



Overall free trains between Moscow/Kazan and Moscow/Saint Petersburg are OK, but I would get a plane to travel from Moscow and SPB to Sochi and Kazan to SPB.


----------



## TGrave (Mar 27, 2009)

kidrobot said:


> Overall free trains between Moscow/Kazan and Moscow/Saint Petersburg are OK, but I would get a plane to travel from Moscow and SPB to Sochi and Kazan to SPB.


And please note that most likely the cheapest flights between Saing-Petersburg, Sochi and Kazan will be through Moscow anyway, since Moscow airports are the main hubs for the most of Russian airlines, and cheap direct flights (not through Moscow) are sparse (though maybe there will be additional direct flights for the fans during the CC).

Also you may look at "Sapsan" high-speed trains between Saint-Petersburg and Moscow. There are at least 14 pairs of trains through the day, ticket prices are comparable with air fares (usually from 20 to 60 euros), ride time is from 3:40 to 4 hours - that's comparable with total time for the air travel (flight time + airport transfers + time spent in airports).


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

kidrobot said:


> I also checked the free inter-city trains that will be launched for CC 2017.
> They will be available only for the match ticket holders and will look somewhat like this:
> 
> These trains also usually have designated restourant wagons with hot food and alcoholic beverages.


Trains full of football fans and alcohol :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Ranma Saotome said:


> Match schedule:
> 
> *Group A*
> 
> ...


I like the line-up. This could be better than 2013, which was already very good.


----------



## masala (Nov 23, 2016)

Davidinho said:


> Trains full of football fans and alcohol :cheers:


Due to Russia's perception, foreign fans will be afraid to misbehave in Russia, I think.


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

FIFA commission visiting Kazan stadium.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the Australia v New Zealand final game.


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

Krestovsky stadium a 100 days before CC start.











https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

> Over 300,000 tickets have been sold for matches of the 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup that will be held in Russia, Deputy Prime Minister of Russia Vitaly Mutko said on Tuesday.
> 
> "Over 300,000 tickets have been sold for matches of the Confederations Cup. About 90% of the tickets were bought by Russians and the remainder by Chileans and Germans. For example, almost all the tickets have been sold for the Russia vs Portugal match," Mutko who oversees the issues of sports, tourism and youth affairs in the Russian government told journalists.
> 
> "The pace [of the sale of tickets for the Confederations Cup] is slower than in Brazil but faster than in South Africa," the Russian vice-premier said.


http://tass.com/sport/944220


----------



## Rocker73 (Sep 2, 2015)

The interesting fact about this FIFA Confed cup is that it will be first time when Brazil will not be a part of the tournament meanwhile three countries Russia, Chile and Portugal to make debut in the competition.

http://www.sportsmirchi.com/facts-about-2017-fifa-confederations-cup/


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

It wont be well attended, but it is the confed cup, so who gives a s***? Doesnt say anything about WC


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

5portsF4n said:


> It wont be well attended, but it is the confed cup, so who gives a s***? Doesnt say anything about WC


yepp. might even be the last one! hopefully!!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

It will definitely be the last one.


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

Ronaldinho and Jay-Jay Okocha visiting Kazan for Confederation cup park opening.
Over 50% of tickets for all Kazan matches have been sold. 34 days remain till CC start.

In other news, Mexican ambassador said several thousand Mexicans will come to Russia to support their team, they will are so far the 3d largest group after Russians and Chileans.


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*RONALDINHO l JAY JAY OKOCHA l Copa Confederaciones 2017 l KAZAN*


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*Ronaldinho and Okocha presented tickets to fans for the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017*


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*Arrival of Ronaldinho and Jay-Jay Okocha in Kazan.*


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*The Mexican national football team arrived in Kazan to participate in the FIFA Confederations Cup matches.*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 14

Saint Petersburg getting ready for Confederations Cup. Click to enlarge:

















https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 15

Die Mannschaft training in Sochi. Click to enlarge:











https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 16

Saint Petersburg. Click to enlarge:

















https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moscow*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kazan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sochi*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 4. June 19, 2017. Group B. Sochi, Russia. Australia - Germany.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Australia +3=1-1 (goal difference: 14-7).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Australia +3=0-0 (goal difference: 11-3).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 18, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Hamburg (West Germany). West Germany - Australia 3:0 (2:0).*






*June 15, 2005. FIFA Confederations Cup. Group Round. Frankfurt am Main (Germany). Germany - Australia 4:3 (2:2).*






*June 13, 2010. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Durban (South Africa). Germany - Australia 4:0 (2:0).*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 19

Fisht Stadium for Australia - Germany:



https://twitter.com/ivanraupp


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 5. June 21, 2017. Group A. Moscow, Russia. Russia - Portugal.*

*All previous matches:* Portugal - Russia +6=1-3 (goal difference: 14-9).

*Previous competitive matches:* Portugal - Russia +5=1-2 (goal difference: 13-8).

*The list of competitive matches*

*July 28, 1966. FIFA World Cup. Third place match. London (England). Portugal - USSR 2:1 (1:1).*






*April 27, 1983. UEFA Euro 1984 qualifying. Moscow (USSR). USSR - Portugal 5:0 (2:0).*






*November 13, 1983. UEFA Euro 1984 qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - USSR 1:0 (1:0).*






*June 16, 2004. UEFA Euro. Group Round. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 2:0 (1:0).*

222625840

*October 13, 2004. 2006 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 7:1 (3:0).*






*September 7, 2005. 2006 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Moscow (Russia). Russia - Portugal 0:0 (0:0).*






*October 12, 2012. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Moscow (Russia). Russia - Portugal 1:0 (1:0).*






*June 7, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 1:0 (1:0).*















https://twitter.com/JohnStrong


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 21

Otkritie Arena for Russia - Portugal:



















https://twitter.com/_thiago_dias_


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 6. June 21, 2017. Group A. Sochi, Russia. Mexico - New Zealand.*

*All previous matches:* Mexico - New Zealand +5=0-1 (goal difference: 16-8).

*Previous competitive matches:* Mexico - New Zealand +2=0-0 (goal difference: 9-3).

*The list of competitive matches*

*November 13, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Inter-confederation play-off. Mexico City (Mexico). Mexico - New Zealand 5:1 (2:0).*






*November 20, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Inter-confederation play-off. Wellington (New Zealand). New Zealand - Mexico 2:4 (0:3).*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 21

Fisht Stadium for Mexico - New Zealand:


https://twitter.com/fvreporter


https://twitter.com/ivanraupp


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 7. June 22, 2017. Group B. Saint Petersburg, Russia. Cameroon - Australia.*

*All previous matches:* none.


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*Russia: Mexico fans in high spirits ahead of Portugal Confederations Cup showdown*






*MEXICO - PORTUGAL l COPA CONFEDERACIONES 2017 l Las emociones, los mexicanos en Rusia, KAZAN*






*Journalist - fire...!!!*


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*Video of Mexican journalist Ana Сaty Hernandez about Kazan:*






*Russia: World champs Germany ready to take on Chile in Kazan*






*Chile squad for football flew to Kazan*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 22

Krestovsky Stadium for Cameroon - Australia. Click to enlarge:



https://twitter.com/DariaTuboltseva


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 8. June 22, 2017. Group B. Kazan, Russia. Germany - Chile.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Chile +5=0-2 (goal difference: 12-7).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Chile +3=0-0 (goal difference: 7-1).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 6, 1962. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Santiago (Chile). Chile - West Germany 0:2 (0:1).*






*June 14, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. West Berlin (West Germany). West Germany - Chile 1:0 (1:0).*

223008663

*June 20, 1982. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Gijón (Spain). West Germany - Chile 4:1 (1:0).*

222624372










http://ru.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/round=274633/match=300334884/photos/index.html


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 22

Kazan Arena for Gemany - Chile:










https://twitter.com/VAVEL_Mexico


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

Attendance of the matches so far - 35 892 people per game after 8 games.
As of now this CC is comparable to previous ones, so empty stadiums meme is false.



> 1997 - 20,844 (Saudi Arabia, 8 teams)
> 1999 - 60,625 (Mexico, 8 teams)
> 2001 - 34,824 (South Korea & Japan, 8 teams)
> 2003 - 30,731 (France, 8 teams)
> ...


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan (Jan 13, 2013)

*Germany v Chile - Promo - FIFA Confederations Cup 2017*






*Mexico v. Russia - Promo - FIFA Confederations Cup 2017*


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

Maybe they should just have the confederations cup in the Americas, seeing how the attendances in Brazil and Mexico were so high and because of the strong turnout of Mexican and Chilean fans to this tournament. Seems logical to give the tournament to the ones that value it the most.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 23

Bauman Street, Kazan. Click to enlarge:







http://ru.fifa.com/confederationscup/photos/all-photos.html


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

June 23

Mexico NT training at Kazan's Central Stadium. Click to enlarge:











http://ru.fifa.com/confederationscup/photos/all-photos.html


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 9. June 24, 2017. Group A. Kazan, Russia. Mexico - Russia.*

*All previous matches:* Russia - Mexico +4=7-1 (goal difference: 12-3).

*Previous competitive matches:* Russia - Mexico +0=1-0 (goal difference: 0-0).

*The list of competitive matches*

*May 31, 1970. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Mexico City (Mexico). Mexico - USSR 0:0 (0:0).*















https://twitter.com/DannyWArmstrong


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Match 10. June 24, 2017. Group A. Saint Petersburg, Russia. New Zealand - Portugal.*

*All previous matches:* none.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

...


----------

